# lost 2 snakes in 2 days!!!



## ingle (May 25, 2009)

My mate recently gt a baby trinket snake. Very small bt very cute. All was good , no problems, then BAM!! she escaped. My heart just droppd for him. Remember wen my corn gt out and it shat me up tryin 2 find her (thankfully we did). So i gave him da link for dis website, c if he cud gt any ideas on how to catch her. I felt bad, bt thought 'at least he has trigger' (his otha king snake, the onli otha snake he has) then out of da blue i gt a message sayin how his now lost his otha snake. i mean CUM ON!!! dats gotta suck at da best of times. He tried looking for them untill 5 in da morning. Now thats sum dedication. I dnt think his entirley blamless and im sure his gonna be re-thinkin his set ups, bt even so dats gotta suck.

So as a warning to evry 1, if uv seen a snake gt out its viv once, do sumit b4 it gts out a 2nd time. (sounds like common sens? obv not.....)


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

wot?... 

thort dis wer inglish syte...


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I danno bruv but i iz well gutted for u blud.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

aw das wel bad


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

how do you lose 2 snakes in 2 days? iv had no escapees in the last 3 years! Is he keeping them in hamster cages or something?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

JAM3S said:


> how do you lose 2 snakes in 2 days? iv had no escapees in the last 3 years! Is he keeping them in hamster cages or something?


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

ingle said:


> My mate recently gt a baby trinket snake. Very small bt very cute. All was good , no problems, then BAM!! she escaped. My heart just droppd for him. Remember wen my corn gt out and it shat me up tryin 2 find her (thankfully we did). So i gave him da link for dis website, c if he cud gt any ideas on how to catch her. I felt bad, bt thought 'at least he has trigger' (his otha king snake, the onli otha snake he has) then out of da blue i gt a message sayin how his now lost his otha snake. i mean CUM ON!!! dats gotta suck at da best of times. He tried looking for them untill 5 in da morning. Now thats sum dedication. I dnt think his entirley blamless and im sure his gonna be re-thinkin his set ups, bt even so dats gotta suck.
> 
> So as a warning to evry 1, if uv seen a snake gt out its viv once, do sumit b4 it gts out a 2nd time. (sounds like common sens? obv not.....)


Translation please.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> Translation please.


yep... think the title was "spellchecked"...

went downhill from there...


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

*I've had a milksnake and cornsnake go missing which I cannot find ANYWHERE! Everything is in RUB's now that have been checked so they can't get out of the sides.*


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

JAM3S said:


> how do you lose 2 snakes in 2 days? iv had no escapees in the last 3 years! Is he keeping them in hamster cages or something?


Nope, in the garden.................


----------



## rossocorvino (Apr 24, 2009)

I lost a leucistic texan rat snake  so completely gutted. Seems the lid wasn't closed properly before we went to bed, that was 6 months ago now..... he was so beautiful. 

Never made the same mistake again though! I'm paranoid now and check all the viv lids before I go to sleep


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

My dad lost a stunning pair of adult brazzilian rainbow boas,They were beautiful. But one managed to get its viv open sumhow? Even though it would have had something wedged in between the glass so extra secure.:bash:
Couldnt find them anywhere! Then about 5 years later we break shed down to rebuild with bigger one, We find 2 snake skeletons in the wall cavity where the insulation is!:whip: Init blud:lol2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

so just because hes writing in slang nobody takes him seriously? he's a noob, he doesnt know how people type on this site.

sorry to hear that your mate sounds dedicated


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh no I bet he's gutted, I hope he finds them!


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

:whistling2:


----------

